# Call from shalamar?



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Who else got a call from shalamar college for the interview? I need to know what happens in the interview. If i have an aggregate of 84.58. If i perform good in the interview, can i get admission?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Top 500-700 candidates are called for interviews. Merit List will be displayed on 20th November. They call people above 80% plus UHS Aggregate for interviews (depending on this years cut off percentage, it maybe 81% this year). Open merit seats are 130.

Last year's closing merit for Shalamar was 82% plus and everyone with an aggregate of 80% got a call for interview. Its just like UHS, where only people above 82% are allowed to apply for admissions, similarly merit in Shalamar is determined among those called for interviews; candidates above 80% UHS aggregate or more (cut off is determined yearly). Cut off maybe 81% this year.

- - - Updated - - -

After interviews and addition of 4% weightage of interviews, a merit list and a LONG LONG waiting list is put. Seats are 130 in number so, the first merit list will have 130 students and the waiting list will be as long as 200-300 candidates (which is sort of a joke really) and, the rest are put in a General Merit List (which is just to ensure transparency of admissions). Those not being called for interviews or are below this years cut off will not be in the competition and will be knocked out of the running for admissions. 

So, a call for interview means nothing. The real thing will come out on 20th November.

- - - Updated - - -



Muslim said:


> Who else got a call from shalamar college for the interview? I need to know what happens in the interview. If i have an aggregate of 84.58. If i perform good in the interview, can i get admission?


You have a good aggregate. So, if you perform well in your interview, you shall get admission. :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

Interview is basically MMI based. MMI stands for Multiple Mini Interviews. Use google to know what that is.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Hmm okay ! What sort of questions they ask? Do we have to submit out educational documents to them on the same day?


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeh foreign students ko bhi interview dena parta ha kya?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Muslim said:


> Hmm okay ! What sort of questions they ask? Do we have to submit out educational documents to them on the same day?


No, you will have to submit your original documents after admission, for PMDC and UHS verification.

- - - Updated - - -



mahnoor215 said:


> Yeh foreign students ko bhi interview dena parta ha kya?


Depends if you are currently in Pakistan or not. I don't think interview is of that much importance for Foreign Students.


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

Like what if i am in pakistan?


masterh said:


> Muslim said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm okay ! What sort of questions they ask? Do we have to submit out educational documents to them on the same day?
> ...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mahnoor215 said:


> Like what if i am in pakistan?


You should call SMDC to know the exact answer. However, interview is not that important for Foreign Students.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

masterh said:


> Top 500-700 candidates are called for interviews. Merit List will be displayed on 20th November. They call people above 80% plus UHS Aggregate for interviews (depending on this years cut off percentage, it maybe 81% this year). Open merit seats are 130.
> 
> Last year's closing merit for Shalamar was 82% plus and everyone with an aggregate of 80% got a call for interview. Its just like UHS, where only people above 82% are allowed to apply for admissions, similarly merit in Shalamar is determined among those called for interviews; candidates above 80% UHS aggregate or more (cut off is determined yearly). Cut off maybe 81% this year.
> 
> ...


In which college do u study?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

Muslim said:


> Who else got a call from shalamar college for the interview? I need to know what happens in the interview. If i have an aggregate of 84.58. If i perform good in the interview, can i get admission?


whats your interview date??


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

My interview is on 0th november....what about you?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

U got a call today? They were saying they ll call after 10th nov :/ almst same aggregat 84.84


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

My aggregate's 84.36 and Ive not gotten any call


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Same here  but i think its jst too early so wait and hope for the best  may be they r callng those first who hav applied earlier..


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Probably


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have 84.2 aggregate and didn't get a call. 
Maybe because I sent the form only yesterday and TCS takes atleast a day to deliver.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Interviews are going to be conducted from 10th to 15th November according to the date applied, and only those above the cut off percentage or among the top 500-700 candidates will be called for interviews. Don't panic, those above the cut off will get a call for interview early next week. 

First merit list will be displayed on 20th November.


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

masterh said:


> Top 500-700 candidates are called for interviews. Merit List will be displayed on 20th November. They call people above 80% plus UHS Aggregate for interviews (depending on this years cut off percentage, it maybe 81% this year). Open merit seats are 130.
> 
> Last year's closing merit for Shalamar was 82% plus and everyone with an aggregate of 80% got a call for interview. Its just like UHS, where only people above 82% are allowed to apply for admissions, similarly merit in Shalamar is determined among those called for interviews; candidates above 80% UHS aggregate or more (cut off is determined yearly). Cut off maybe 81% this year.
> 
> ...


how do you know all this? also i got a call too and my interview is on 10th November. my aggregate is 81.69.

- - - Updated - - -

whats the merit of fmh . it is lower or higher than shalamar


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

lightning said:


> how do you know all this? also i got a call too and my interview is on 10th November. my aggregate is 81.69.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> whats the merit of fmh . it is lower or higher than shalamar


mine is also on 10th.....what time is yours ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lightning said:


> how do you know all this? also i got a call too and my interview is on 10th November. my aggregate is 81.69.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> whats the merit of fmh . it is lower or higher than shalamar


Merit of FMH is always lower than Shalamar.
I know this, because I am from Shalamar.


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

What kind of interview it is? What do they ask?


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

baby doll said:


> U got a call today? They were saying they ll call after 10th nov :/ almst same aggregat 84.84


Will you go to CmH tomorrow for the test?


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

they asked me to come at 10 in the morning . what's your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -

so in which year are you studying?


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Muslim said:


> Will you go to CmH tomorrow for the test?




I will and idk what tk study.


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

i really want to get in shalamar but my aggregate is 81.6 
my interview is on 11th nov...how this 4% interview will effect my aggregate?? please answer this..


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

nimra khan said:


> i really want to get in shalamar but my aggregate is 81.6
> my interview is on 11th nov...how this 4% interview will effect my aggregate?? please answer this..


hey my agg is also 81. my interview is on 10th. i really wish i get selected last year merit was 81.72 and this year 0.2% decrease i public sector has occured so i am hoping the merit will decrease just enough to let me in . however cant say anything for sure. just be yourself in the mmi's.
Good luck:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

lightning said:


> hey my agg is also 81. my interview is on 10th. i really wish i get selected last year merit was 81.72 and this year 0.2% decrease i public sector has occured so i am hoping the merit will decrease just enough to let me in . however cant say anything for sure. just be yourself in the mmi's.
> Good luck:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


but i'm selected in akhtar saeed and their last date to submit fee is 11...i don't know what to do now


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

i also got in amdc . i wanted to get in shalamar. 
the best plan i have come up with is to deposit fee in amdc and if i got in shalamar or fmh then i would refund the money back


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Guys i sent my form on Thursday via TCS and my aggregate is 84.2
I was hoping to get a interview call today but still no sign. :/ 
How can i confirm that they recieved my application or not ?


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> Guys i sent my form on Thursday via TCS and my aggregate is 84.2
> I was hoping to get a interview call today but still no sign. :/
> How can i confirm that they recieved my application or not ?


You should Call the student affair office ...... because many students with 81pc aggregate received call for interview !


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

lightning said:


> i also got in amdc . i wanted to get in shalamar.
> the best plan i have come up with is to deposit fee in amdc and if i got in shalamar or fmh then i would refund the money back


is their any fee refund policy in amdc??


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Can somebody give me the number for Student affairs in Shalamar ?
Their website says that their landline number is out of order and have given a cell number which is turned off. 
Plz Help out guys.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank God. I got the interview call letter today and my aptitude interview on Friday. Can somebody tell me what its like ? Is it like Shifa ?


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> Thank God. I got the interview call letter today and my aptitude interview on Friday. Can somebody tell me what its like ? Is it like Shifa ?


 Shalamar Interview is not at all like shifa ,If you had given Shifa Interview it will be quit easy for you because Shalamar interview is just 4pc and there will be 4 to 6 stations in which you have to answer different general questions ! ( e.g Mcat should be necessary or not ,why u want to become doctor, in one station they would even show you somekind of pic and ask you to predict it ( for eg drug addicted person).....and so on but I think u will perform well as you have appeared in Shifa interview !


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Call their UAN number and say that you want to talk to the admission office

- - - Updated - - -

Can you please tell me more about the interview?


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

Itz really easy or say itz really fun gvng intrview there.there will be 8 stations 2 r rest and 6 are the main ones in which u will be askd that why do u want to become a dr? Then should mcat be abolished r not? Then u will be gvn a pic jis mein ik husband apni wife r bachon ko mar rha ho ga us ka baray mein pochein ga ka what is happening in the pic or is ka hul btana ho ga.then u will be asked that design a logo for ur company or is mein teamwork krna ho ga ik bnday ka sath or logo draw bhi krna ho ga ppr pe.or ik station mein ik actor ho ga us ki bmw ki headlight ap ne tori di ha tu ap ne usay convince krna ho ga vo larnay ki koshish krvae ga lekin larna nhn be positive always.or ik tha ka ap ka pas exam se pehlay quest ppr mila tear hoa va tu ap kya kro ga?thtz it.


Ahsun23 said:


> Thank God. I got the interview call letter today and my aptitude interview on Friday. Can somebody tell me what its like ? Is it like Shifa ?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mahe12 said:


> Shalamar Interview is not at all like shifa ,If you had given Shifa Interview it will be quit easy for you because Shalamar interview is just 4pc and there will be 4 to 6 stations in which you have to answer different general questions ! ( e.g Mcat should be necessary or not ,why u want to become doctor, in one station they would even show you somekind of pic and ask you to predict it ( for eg drug addicted person).....and so on but I think u will perform well as you have appeared in Shifa interview !


Oh thats good to know. Shifa wasnt that hard and was quite fun to do as a whole. Although i could only get 9.26 out of 12.5 :-( 
Anyways thanks for the info.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahsun23 said:


> Oh thats good to know. Shifa wasnt that hard and was quite fun to do as a whole. Although i could only get 9.26 out of 12.5 :-(
> Anyways thanks for the info.


Don't worry guys, people were having a lot of fun during the interviews especially with the actors who were asked to freak everyone out.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

mahnoor215 said:


> Itz really easy or say itz really fun gvng intrview there.there will be 8 stations 2 r rest and 6 are the main ones in which u will be askd that why do u want to become a dr? Then should mcat be abolished r not? Then u will be gvn a pic jis mein ik husband apni wife r bachon ko mar rha ho ga us ka baray mein pochein ga ka what is happening in the pic or is ka hul btana ho ga.then u will be asked that design a logo for ur company or is mein teamwork krna ho ga ik bnday ka sath or logo draw bhi krna ho ga ppr pe.or ik station mein ik actor ho ga us ki bmw ki headlight ap ne tori di ha tu ap ne usay convince krna ho ga vo larnay ki koshish krvae ga lekin larna nhn be positive always.or ik tha ka ap ka pas exam se pehlay quest ppr mila tear hoa va tu ap kya kro ga?thtz it.


These look entertaining. Thankyou Mahnoor.

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> Don't worry guys, people were having a lot of fun during the interviews especially with the actors who were asked to freak everyone out.


Did you really say actors ?? Which actors ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahsun23 said:


> These look entertaining. Thankyou Mahnoor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Just random actors who were made to enact weird, funny situations like playing a man who is mad at you for hitting his car and a whiny, irritating and stingent lady who is refusing to go by plane on an official trip (ticket was already bought and there is no other way) because her parents died in a plane crash and she is not listening and you have to convince her (P.S. No matter how hard one tried, there was not even a single person who convinced her successfully).

Doctors had a blast listening to the tussle between the actors and the candidates.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Interesting....how many marks this interview carries? To which extent it will affect the aggregate? Masterh guide plz

- - - Updated - - -

Is it necessary to use english language or not?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Interesting....how many marks this interview carries? To which extent it will affect the aggregate? Masterh guide plz
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is it necessary to use english language or not?


4%

Not necessarily. But, speaking in English will be a plus.


----------

